# Natasha Denona Discussion



## shellygrrl (Feb 27, 2018)

I scanned the first few pages of Cosmetics Discussion and couldn't find a dedicated Natasha Denona thread. So here you go, Specktra peeps!


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 28, 2018)

*

Both palettes drop March 8th!

(top) Tropic Eye Shadow Palette ~ $129.00 LE

(bottom) Sunset Mini ~ $25 Exclusive to Sephora, Permanent!

*(temptalia for image & info ~ I posted this a couple days ago and just realized it was in the ABH thread... )


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 2, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 63345
> *
> 
> Both palettes drop March 8th!
> ...


Friday night, drunk and still undecided lol


----------



## filio (Mar 3, 2018)

In the tropic palette you are getting 1.5 grams each shade. Its the same price as the lila and sunset where you get 2.5 grams, so a skip for me.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Mar 3, 2018)

I’m not understanding how ND says that the amount of product is the same as in the Lila and Sunset palettes.  Would I rather have 1.5 grams of “gold” or 2.5 grams?


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 3, 2018)

VAL4M said:


> Friday night, drunk and still undecided lol


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 3, 2018)

fur4elise said:


>


 me this morning too old to drink  
right now i’m at 70% chance of buying it. Will see .... maybe tonight the % will change we never know lol


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 3, 2018)

VAL4M said:


> me this morning too old to drink
> right now i’m at 70% chance of buying it. Will see .... maybe tonight the % will change we never know lol



I'm definitely buying it! The more looks i see, the more I am sold on it.

FYI Apparently some Sephora stores in Canada are even selling it already, or perhaps they just had it for sale at the rouge event this past Thursday.


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 3, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> I'm definitely buying it! The more looks i see, the more I am sold on it.
> 
> FYI Apparently some Sephora stores in Canada are even selling it already, or perhaps they just had it for sale at the rouge event this past Thursday.



Make sense if they offered it at the rouge event. If i buy it it will be thru Beautylish


----------



## MaryJane (Mar 3, 2018)

VAL4M said:


> Make sense if they offered it at the rouge event. If i buy it it will be thru Beautylish



Same here!! I like paying on their installment plan.

I don’t use colorful shadow too much but, except for the last row, the shadows are mostly neutral.


----------



## FrankieFrancy (Mar 7, 2018)

I like the colour "mint frost", but it's a skip for me.. i already have the purple blue palette.. and her prices are really too high


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 9, 2018)

VAL4M said:


> Friday night, drunk and still undecided lol


*
Red red wine...goes to my head...* *​Happy Friday night! Seriously fighting the urge to blow some coin...*


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 10, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *
> Red red wine...goes to my head...* *​Happy Friday night! Seriously fighting the urge to blow some coin...*



haha last night I went to bed at 8h30pm hard to have a bunch of friend who are all born in MARCH! but yes  I know the urge was REALLY present this week but decide to NOT buy neither the Natasha Denona nor the Pat MgGrath .... but I will pick up a couple of thing from the MAC X Padma collection one blush duo, 2 eyeliner and one brush so here you this so grown up of me right! LOL


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 19, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 63345
> *(top) Tropic Eye Shadow Palette ~ $129.00 LE
> *


*Remember this beauty? It is a Sephora Weekly Wow right now! $75~ Still a skip for me, but thought y'all would like to know! *


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 28, 2018)

*Holiday Edition Gold Palette ~ $129.00
October 2, 2018 / October 10, 2018

*





(chicprofile)


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 28, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Holiday Edition Gold Palette ~ $129.00
> October 2, 2018 / October 10, 2018
> 
> *
> ...


Dont like it as if she took a morphe colour story and make it her own my mini star palette just arrived and i feel i can recreate the same look then that palette


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 30, 2018)

The swatches look too yellow-green for my personal taste, but I like the palette. I need to swatch it in person.


----------



## Haven (Sep 30, 2018)

I like the colors, but it seems too repetitive. Swatching in person is a must.


----------



## MorenitaLokita (Sep 30, 2018)

Has anyone used the Foundation X? I bought it but haven't tried it yet (smh). I thought about returning it but I can't because for some reason it's not on my beauty insider account and I don't have the receipt anymore. I was going to try it this week but wanted to hear from you all as well


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 20, 2018)

*Lovely swatch images by Sabrina

Gold Palette





Mini Star*







(thebeautylookbook)


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 11, 2019)

*It's been a while since the ND thread has had an update. 

BLOOM Blush Glow Palette for Spring 2019*






(temptalia)


----------



## lenchen (Feb 11, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *It's been a while since the ND thread has had an update.
> 
> BLOOM Blush Glow Palette for Spring 2019
> *
> ...


Hmmm, interesting choice of colors for a face palette!


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 11, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *It's been a while since the ND thread has had an update.
> 
> BLOOM Blush Glow Palette for Spring 2019*
> 
> ...


I like but it has 2 creams products and  i want to stop buying cream face products because they take the longest time to pan and i always feel it is harder to have control. right now i have several cream blushes in heavy rotation and with just a little dot on each cheek  i can blend and have a medium flush and need to add powder on top to tone it down. I hope next year she just create a mini powder duo out of it


----------



## Haven (Feb 13, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *It's been a while since the ND thread has had an update.
> 
> BLOOM Blush Glow Palette for Spring 2019*
> 
> ...


Hard pass for me. Would not work on my skintone at all. Even with the lightest hand definite clown city potential.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 13, 2019)

VAL4M said:


> I like but it has *2 creams products* and i want to stop buying cream face products because they take the longest time to pan and i always feel it is harder to have control. right now i have several cream blushes in heavy rotation and with just a little dot on each cheek  i can blend and have a medium flush and need to add powder on top to tone it down. I hope next year she just create a mini powder duo out of it



*Good catch on the cream products...for some reason I am not keen on cream products for face...the oily skin thing I think. It is a hard pass for me too.  What did catch my eye was the new Clinique Cheek Pop On-The-Glow.*


(temptalia)

*I missed out on the fall trio, Get Cheeky*


(chicprofile)


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 13, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Good catch on the cream products...for some reason I am not keen on cream products for face...the oily skin thing I think. It is a hard pass for me too.  What did catch my eye was the new Clinique Cheek Pop On-The-Glow.*
> View attachment 65744
> 
> (temptalia)
> ...


Me too!!! But need to resist lol


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Feb 13, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *It's been a while since the ND thread has had an update.
> 
> BLOOM Blush Glow Palette for Spring 2019*
> 
> ...


This seems really pretty... And is currently sitting in my sephora basket. Lol. 
I'll need to swatch in store first though.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Feb 14, 2019)

AnastasiaRuth said:


> This seems really pretty... And is currently sitting in my sephora basket. Lol.
> I'll need to swatch in store first though.



The red cream blush is too strong for me. From swatches it seems that it blends out to a lighter fuchsia, but that is too much work for me. I am interested in the three other shades, though I might give it.


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Feb 15, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> The red cream blush is too strong for me. From swatches it seems that it blends out to a lighter fuchsia, but that is too much work for me. I am interested in the three other shades, though I might give it.


I just saw her video on it and now I'm excited for it. I love a fuchsia or raspberry on my skintone.  
I've only recently gotten into cream blush, so it'll be a great add to my collection.


----------



## MaryJane (Feb 16, 2019)

Wore the Bloom palette for the first time yesterday and I love how it looked. The cream blush looks really intense in the pan and it super pigmented. On my skin, it is a pretty raspberry pink flush. (For reference I’m an NC20). You only need the tiniest bit. I layered all the other products on top and while I’m wouldn’t wear them all everyday it wasn’t too much. I’m happy to have this - most of my other blushes are neutral or peachey.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Feb 24, 2019)

The Bloom palette is on sale on the ND website für $ 38.50.


----------



## MaryJane (Feb 25, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> The Bloom palette is on sale on the ND website für $ 38.50.



I just checked and it shows $55. Maybe it was only on sale for a very brief time?


----------



## javadoo (Feb 25, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> I just checked and it shows $55. Maybe it was only on sale for a very brief time?



I checked too and it was full price.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Feb 25, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> I just checked and it shows $55. Maybe it was only on sale for a very brief time?



I was logged in. Just checked. It is still at $38.50. Maybe it is just for Pros? Other items are discounted as well. Normally the Pro discount is at the checkout though...


----------



## Mac-Guy (Feb 26, 2019)

#


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 9, 2019)

*Natasha Denona Holiday 2019 
Metropolis ~ $129.99 - Sephora - September 10th








*

(temptalia)


----------



## boschicka (Sep 9, 2019)

Wait for a sale or will it sell out?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 9, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Wait for a sale or will it sell out?


That is a good question. Do we have a date for the sale already?


----------



## boschicka (Sep 9, 2019)

DILLIGAF said:


> That is a good question. Do we have a date for the sale already?



I haven't seen anything confirmed, but I'm guessing Oct 25th.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 15, 2019)

My palette came the other day. I'm a big ND fan so I was getting this no matter what. But this looks way better in person than online. I wore it yesterday and was at first worried I couldn't find a look because it presents itself as a very warm palette. I was wearing pink and I'm afraid I"m a matchy matchy person, not really, but I like to wear the same undertones at lease cool with cool warms with warms. Anyway, I found something in this palette that worked.  There was a pinkish/coppery color and a reddish color that worked quite fine with my bright pink clothes. I was quite happy with the look. I can't wait to try out some more looks. I did gasp when I opened the palette. 

I do buy ND a lot but now that I think about it. I did skip the green and tropic mini palette because they had the same colors as the regular palette. and I didn't think I really would use them for travel so I was good there.  I *will *however buy the gold mini palette. I still haven't figured out if the new highlighter duo is a mini I really hope it isn't. I didn't buy the last mini duo they had. In fact I haven't bought any of the mini duos.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 16, 2019)

*Sooooo, I have no ND and Metropolis did catch my eye. If you had to choose...Metropolis or Gold?*


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 16, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Sooooo, I have no ND and Metropolis did catch my eye. If you had to choose...Metropolis or Gold?*


Do you wear colours??? if you dont really like a colourful look the Gold is good but boring, I think you will have more variety with the Metropolis. I have the purple/blue, green/brown, the Lila, Sunset, Safari, tropical, the Gold, and the Gold isn't my favorite, quality is good but .... it is gold and brown and mustard and i'm sorry but the blue /green shades in the Gold palette are not THAT special .... sooo that's my little two cents. My fave is the Lila and Tropical (surprisingly)  I also have the Lila mini, the Star mini and the cranberry palette. I want the gold mini LOL i know i just trashed the colour story of the big sister palette, but i really think those 5 pans palette are way more interesting then her larger palette.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 16, 2019)

*Thanks 

 VAL4M
  ~ That is very helpful.  Still on fence for ND...coz I love my Viseart and I'm also in love with Pat. Too many palettes to love, not enough money...lol *


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 17, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Sooooo, I have no ND and Metropolis did catch my eye. If you had to choose...Metropolis or Gold?*


Metropolis. I have all of the ND 15 pan palettes except Safari and Tropic. I think Metropolis has an excellent mix of gold shadows along with other warm shades. It's so much prettier in person than in the pics and the creamy matte formula is amazing. It's a lot of $$ but so worth - IMO


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 17, 2019)

I've been eyeballing Metropolis as well. I think I'm going to try to snag it with a rewards gift card.


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Sep 25, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Sooooo, I have no ND and Metropolis did catch my eye. If you had to choose...Metropolis or Gold?*


Elise, for me, definitely GOLD


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Sep 25, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Thanks
> 
> VAL4M
> ~ That is very helpful.  Still on fence for ND...coz I love my Viseart and I'm also in love with Pat. Too many palettes to love, not enough money...lol *


In point


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 25, 2019)

Seven Of Nine said:


> Elise, for me, definitely GOLD


*
I confess...I am feeling the gold *


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Sep 26, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *I confess...I am feeling the gold *



I have Sunset, Sunrise, Lila, Gold, Mini Star, Coral and Gold surprised me the most - it looks beautiful, like a star 
Btw - Star palette wants to buy too


----------



## javadoo (Sep 26, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Sooooo, I have no ND and Metropolis did catch my eye. If you had to choose...Metropolis or Gold?*



Definitely Gold.
I bought Metropolis and was not impressed with it at all.
I ended up returning it.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 26, 2019)

javadoo said:


> Definitely Gold.
> I bought Metropolis and was not impressed with it at all.
> I ended up returning it.



Is the quality not the same?


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Sep 26, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Is the quality not the same?


In my opinion - the quality is awesome, it's rather a matter of choosing colors


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 26, 2019)

javadoo said:


> Definitely Gold. I bought Metropolis and was not impressed with it at all.I ended up returning it.



*For me, I know I would use just about all the shades in the Gold palette...Metropolis...not so much...I just don't reach for full on color these days. 

That PatMcG Bronze Seduction Mothership V tho...*


----------



## boschicka (Sep 26, 2019)

Seven Of Nine said:


> In my opinion - the quality is awesome, it's rather a matter of choosing colors



Thank you! That's what I was hoping. Not a quality issue but a preference issue.


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Sep 26, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *For me, I know I would use just about all the shades in the Gold palette...Metropolis...not so much...I just don't reach for full on color these days.
> 
> That PatMcG Bronze Seduction Mothership V tho...*


So the right choice is Gold  
Pat ...  Bronze Seduction was bought to me by a friend yesterday in the USA and in 2-4 weeks I will have it.
Do you have it?


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Sep 26, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Thank you! That's what I was hoping. Not a quality issue but a preference issue.


Exactly


----------



## lenchen (Sep 27, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Sooooo, I have no ND and Metropolis did catch my eye. If you had to choose...Metropolis or Gold?*


Metropolis!!! the quality of those shadows are amazing!  the gold palette, is nice, but I didn't think the quality was as good as the metropolis palette.  The quality is great in the metropolis palette. The formula reminded me of her 2017 holiday release. When the palette was first released, I wasn't impressed but I'm happy I have it.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 28, 2019)

I love ND and can't choose.  But when I start a new brand I usually just go for the newest stuff as a general rule. Plus I think Metropolis is limited edition.  Actually, I thought the gold palette was too. Wasn't it last year's holiday palette? How is it still around? Did they make it permanent?


----------



## lenchen (Sep 28, 2019)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I love ND and can't choose.  But when I start a new brand I usually just go for the newest stuff as a general rule. Plus I think Metropolis is limited edition.  Actually, I thought the gold palette was too. Wasn't it last year's holiday palette? How is it still around? Did they make it permanent?


The gold palette is permanent. When it was fist released ND stated that it would be permanent.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 29, 2019)

Did anyone get mini new palette?


----------



## javadoo (Oct 1, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Is the quality not the same?



The quality was just ok....so many of the colors were just variations of the same shade, just slightly different textures. It was not a very cohesive palette. I looked at it and didn't know where to start. Usually when I look at a palette I can see different looks in my head, but with this one I couldn't. It seemed like no matter what I did, no matter what shades I used, the looks would all be the same.


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 1, 2019)

Monsy said:


> Did anyone get mini new palette?



The mini-gold palette? I have it and am wearing it today.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 1, 2019)

Monsy said:


> Did anyone get mini new palette?



I picked it up and got a compliment when I wore it.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 1, 2019)

Yes I could not remember the name


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Mar 6, 2020)

Girls who have the Biba palette - are you satisfied with it? Is it worth or better to skip it?


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 19, 2020)

*Bronze!!!*


----------



## javadoo (Jun 19, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Bronze!!!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 67744
> ...


Looks like there is a Bronze cheek palette like Bloom that goes with it!
I am in for both!


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 19, 2020)

javadoo said:


> Looks like there is a Bronze cheek palette like Bloom that goes with it!
> I am in for both!


*Just for you 

 javadoo


Bronze Cheeks 



*


----------



## javadoo (Jun 19, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Just for you
> 
> javadoo
> 
> ...


Yup, SOLD!


----------



## Monsy (Jun 19, 2020)

Looks nice


----------



## MaryJane (Jun 19, 2020)

I am getting both palettes. Seeing these new products inspired me to use by tan face palette and sunrise eye palette today. So happy that she’s making the eye palettes at a lower price point with the same quality.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 19, 2020)

Very nice selection of bronze shades. I look forward to seeing reviews.


----------



## lenchen (Jun 20, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Bronze!!!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 67744
> ...


I thought of you when I saw the swatches on trendmood's youtub chanel ! are you going to pick this one up?


Mac-Guy said:


> Very nice selection of bronze shades. I look forward to seeing reviews.


Same!


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 20, 2020)

lenchen said:


> I thought of you when I saw the swatches on trendmood's youtub chanel ! are you going to pick this one up?



*MUAH! ~ I have been thinking of you and sending all good vibes your way during this time.  I promise I'll post in the LBNB thread soon 

Yes! I think this will be the high end palette I'll get this summer! It lands right in my sweet spot and I would use all the shades! 
*


----------



## MaryJane (Jun 27, 2020)

The eyeshadow palette is the same ND quality (very good overall) as her last few palettes but there isn’t much depth in this one. If you have any ND palettes, especially Metropolis, you can dupe quite a few of the colors. 

I started out having mixed feelings about the cheek palette but I’ve grown to love it! The cream highlighter has a pink opal shift so that’s unique in my highlighter collection. The blush color surprised me the most - it’s very natural and looks rose bronze once applied. My only complaint is that it did have to be built up.


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Jun 27, 2020)

MaryJane said:


> The eyeshadow palette is the same ND quality (very good overall) as her last few palettes but there isn’t much depth in this one. If you have any ND palettes, especially Metropolis, you can dupe quite a few of the colors.
> 
> I started out having mixed feelings about the cheek palette but I’ve grown to love it! The cream highlighter has a pink opal shift so that’s unique in my highlighter collection. The blush color surprised me the most - it’s very natural and looks rose bronze once applied. My only complaint is that it did have to be built up.


And how is this rare bronzer color?


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 1, 2020)

(beautyprofessor)


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Nov 22, 2020)

Someone has been tempted by the Triochrome palette? What are your impressions? And liquid Triochrome?


----------



## Margaret1994 (May 28, 2021)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 63345
> 
> 
> *Both palettes drop March 8th!
> ...


Oh, thank u so much.


----------

